# multiple upgrade (9.0 -> 11)



## mk96 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi, I have a question about running `freebsd-update upgrade` multiple times from 9.0 to 11.0 - probably via 9.1 and 10.1. At some point after running `freebsd-update install` I'll be prompted to rebuild all ports. It seems it'll happen twice, from 9.1 to 10.1 and from 10.1 to 11.0. Can I skip the first prompt for rebuilding all ports and just run `freebsd-update install` to delete old libraries and proceed to the next upgrade? After the upgrade I'll be prompted to rebuild the ports again and then I'll do it. Would that be correct? This is still a bit unclear to me when performing such multiple `freebsd-update upgrade` commands.


----------



## getopt (Apr 8, 2017)

mk96 said:


> probably via 9.1 and 10.1


Major upgrades have to be done from the latest minor version i.e. 10.3.

Rebuilding all ports can be done when you arrived on a supported FreeBSD version. 
Disclaimer: Not tested by me, as I avoid such situations  

Keep in mind that upgrading FreeBSD is strongly advised to be done at latest when when the version becomes unsupported.
https://www.freebsd.org/releases/


----------



## mk96 (Apr 8, 2017)

getopt said:


> Major upgrades have to be done from the latest minor version i.e. 10.3.



My  way of the upgrade from 9.0 to 11.0 through 9.1 and 10.1 was based on the official release instructions. Another option is to go 9.1 -> 9.3 -> 11.0.



getopt said:


> Rebuilding all ports can be done when you arrived on a supported FreeBSD version.
> Disclaimer: Not tested by me, as I avoid such situations


OK, then let's assume if I'll upgrade from 9.0 to 9.1 and further to 9.3 and then to 10.3 - I'll be prompted at this stage to rebuild all ports, then again after upgrade from 10.3 to 11.0 I'll be prompted again. My question is if it'll work and will be good to rebuild all ports after the latest upgrade from 10.3 to 11.0 in order to save some time by rebuilding all ports twice.


----------



## getopt (Apr 8, 2017)

mk96 said:


> My question is if it'll work and will be good to rebuild all ports after the latest upgrade from 10.3 to 11.0


Yes it should work. That is what I've meant.


----------



## mk96 (Apr 8, 2017)

Great, I was assuming it should work. Thanks for encouraging ;-)


----------

